# Ruger GP100



## Lilly001 (Jun 22, 2014)

I went and did it again.
I picked up another new gun that I decided I couldn't live without.
It's a 6" Ruger GP100 .357 stainless.
Anyone have experience with one?
Can I load it as hot as a Blackhawk?
I think it'll be a better tractor gun than the Blackhawk. Seems to weigh a lot less.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jun 23, 2014)

I shoot some pretty hot Buffalo Bore loads out of mine. Ain't interested in anything hotter to be honest and don't care to shoot them all the time.


----------



## james243 (Jun 23, 2014)

I have a four-inch and I love it. It is my only revolver so I don't have anything to compare it to, but seems to enjoy what I feed it. That is, 1cc (lee dipper) of w-296 w/ 158xtp. I can do about a six inch group @100yds with maybe one outlier in the mix.


----------



## blt152 (Jun 23, 2014)

I have one with a 4" barrel and shoot handloads of 15gr of 2400 with a 158gr JSP and the gun handles them fine. These are hot loads that I have shot for years but I recommend you start lower and work up.


----------



## 660griz (Jun 23, 2014)

I have the 4" stainless. Yes, it will handle anything the Blackhawk will.


----------



## tgc (Jun 26, 2014)

You did good man. Pics?


----------



## Big7 (Jun 26, 2014)

It will take anything a Blackhawk will handle.
No problem.

Mine is a blue 6".

I have put some over max loads in it a few times.

Best double action revolver I have ever owned.

You will not find "store bought" ammo it can't take.
Be careful if you load. A lot of "real hot" will burn out your
gap. 

I LOVE mine!


----------



## tbrown913 (Jun 27, 2014)

love mine. i have killed 4 with it, all within about 50 yards with iron sights. would love to get some handloads to hunt with.


----------



## jmoser (Jul 16, 2014)

I own both - the Blackhawk is stronger but the GP100 can take some very stout loads.  I load 180 LBTs with 15 gr H110, incredibly accurate and will punch thru anything.

Blackhawk has a longer cylinder so you can seat bullets that will not fit in the GP100 - 187 LBT or 180 XTP crimped in the bottom groove as examples.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jul 16, 2014)

Best db action revolver I ever owned. Including colts, S&W, etc.


----------



## goob (Jul 16, 2014)

I had a 4" blued full lug, with hogue grips. Absolutely the best 357 Ive ever shot. And I really wish I wouldn't have sold it!


----------



## clown714 (Jul 16, 2014)

have had one since they 1st came out.

6''blue half lug.

thousands of reloads.

wolff spring kit and replaced the front sight.

only mods.

clown


----------



## Lilly001 (Jul 16, 2014)

I decided on HSM 180 gr flat point gas check "Bear Loads". I have heard that they may be to long for the cylinder. If so i'll just shoot them in my balckhawk.


----------



## tgc (Jul 18, 2014)

Lilly001 said:


> I decided on HSM 180 gr flat point gas check "Bear Loads". I have heard that they may be to long for the cylinder. If so i'll just shoot them in my balckhawk.



Lilly001, you reload? If the 180grain bullets won't fit (too long for the chamber), you can load them in .38 special cases with the same load you use for the .357 magnum. I would start with a little less pressure at first and work up but it would work.

I think thats a good choice of bullet for what you want to use it for. Good luck.


----------



## bhblackwell (Aug 12, 2014)

love mine would not take nothing for it very good shooting gun and balances out well just the right weight


----------



## DeoVindice (Aug 12, 2014)

Never shot a 6" GP100 but I have shot 3" and 4" and they are very sweet. I love Rugers. Built like a tank to last a lifetime. I see no reason for very hot loads as a .357 is a smoking round with pretty much whatever you feed it. But I'm certain it will withstand the heat if you wish to stoke the fire.


----------



## PopPop (Aug 13, 2014)

Mine is on its 4th tractor. Rides in IH Scouts pretty good too, it is the devil on Coyotes.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Aug 13, 2014)

I sold mine to a guy back in the early 90's.
He went home and killed his wife with it. The ATF wouldnt sell it back to me. So i went and got a new one.


----------

